# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rate flow for a DIY Reactor



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I am planning on making a DIY reactor for my 100 gallon tank. I am planning on building it with PVC tube that is 14" long and 2" wide. I am planning on using it inline with my canister filter on the outline side. What should the flow rate be and what should the GPH be on the filter rate for a 100 gallon tank? Right now I have a XP3 but am thinking about getting another XP3 to add more filtation and water movement to the tank. So I would have about 600 to 700 gph in the tank. or should I get a smaller XP Filter say a XP2 or XP1? Thanks


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I am planning on making a DIY reactor for my 100 gallon tank. I am planning on building it with PVC tube that is 14" long and 2" wide. I am planning on using it inline with my canister filter on the outline side. What should the flow rate be and what should the GPH be on the filter rate for a 100 gallon tank? Right now I have a XP3 but am thinking about getting another XP3 to add more filtation and water movement to the tank. So I would have about 600 to 700 gph in the tank. or should I get a smaller XP Filter say a XP2 or XP1? Thanks


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I see you're in the local area....
Are you a member of GWAPA?

When you say "inline with my canister filter on the outline side" you mean on the line exiting
the filter correct? Just make sure that water
enters the top of the reactor and exits the
bottom. 

I don't know the GPH of XP3 - but if its half
of what you say the total GPH with two of them,
putting it at 300-350 gph - that would be sufficent for the reactor.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

No I am not a memeber of the GWAPA. I have just started to get into plants. I will look into it. I have look at the web page. 
Anyway, what I was meaning, I was going to have the reactor attached "inline" with the outtake on my filter. The XP3 has a rate of upto 350 gph. I was planning an getting a second XP3 so that my total tank filter unit would be 600-700 gph. I have read that you need to turn the water over 5-6 times an hour, plus I really don't like using powerheads in the tank for water movement. I was going to use the spraybar adapter on one unit and the other unit just use the regular outlet to get the water movement in the tank. I also don't use carbon, just Renewal by Seachem, bio-stars, and filter pads. Renewal seems to keep my NH4 down, and the NO3 down to around 7ppm. Plus the tank is very clear.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

In a properly cycled tank with adequate biofilteration
you shouldn't be getting any NH4 anyway. In planted aquaria,
NH4 is sucked in by the plants before the bacteria get a shot
at it anyway. If you're getting detectable NH4, something is wrong.

"attached "inline" with the outtake on my filter"

Thats fine as long as you have the water enter through the top
of the reactor and exit the bottom.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I found that my mag 350 *rated at 350 gallons an hour* was not sufficent in running a reactor "inline" on the return side... which is what your talking about.

I bought an inline 700 gph pump off of ebay that I use. Works wonders. The reactor needs to be at least 2 ft long for it to work properly though with that much current. I get 100% saturation with no lost bubbles into the filter. I also run it through a spraybar when it returns to the tank to better distribute it through the aquarium.

You would have to use reinforced 3/4 inch line on the intake side of the pump though, as it will calapse non reinforced hose.

Good Luck









125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The XP3 will work just fine with the reactor on the output side. I have one running on a XP2 and one on a XP3 and they work like champs. If possible you might want to make the reactor a little longer. The reactor for my 55 gallon which is attached to a XP3 is almost 24" long.

In my reactor I have it about 2/3 filled with bio-balls and at the very bottom I have one of those inexpensive plastic dish scrubbers. I like the open area of water at the top because the bio-balls cause a very turbulent area of water here.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

Rex,
Do you have any pictures of this reactor posted or can you post them. I am very curious on building one of these things. I want as much information that I can get so I don't mess up. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a poor picture of one located at here It should give you some idea of how it should work.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

One more question about the reactor. I bought everything that I needed but I have decided to use 90degree elbows on the intake and outtake of the reactor. I was thinking that this would put less pressure on the hose bending. So the flow goes in from 1/2" tubing to a 1 1/2" reducer, then to a 2" 90degree elbow, then through a 2" x 20" of PVC pipe, to a 2" 90 degree elbow to a 1 1/2 reducer, to a 1/2" pipe an inch long to a 1/2" 90 degree elbow to 1/2" tube and back into the tank. The reactor will be running on the outlet of a XP3 canister filter. Will this work? oh, the 2" 20" long PVC pipe will be 2/3 filled with bioballs and cheap dish scrubber on the bottom. I will post pictures when completed.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

If you look at the thread for my DIY reactorit is about 14" total including adapters with a 90deg fitting at the top. With 275gph from an eheim 2028 I have 100% saturation. I rarely even see the bubbles from the CO2 more than 5" down into the tube.

Here's the final version installed;
















*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

Where did you get those clamps to hold the reactor. I can not find them anywhere


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

www.usplastics.com has them.

44287 Cobra Plastic Pipe Clip 2" $3.60

Expensive but I liked the professional look

if you place an order with them I could suggest a half dozen items that would make it worth the order

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

IF my DIY Reactor is not a used with Clear PVC, how do I know if the CO2 is being fully dissolved? I hear what sounds like a small waterfall in my reactor when I turn the CO2 up, then the waterfall sound quiets down when I slow down the CO2 flow. Plus there is no bubbles comming out of my outlet in the tank. Could this be a sign? Or are there other signs? Thanks.

Mike K.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It sounds (literally) like you have a gas pocket building, but this is normal. As long as you do not see gas bubbles escaping the water outlet its doing its jub, it just gets backed up a little every once in a while.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## RTFCLB8 (May 25, 2003)

Yes please provide parts list if possible.
Thanks


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> http://www.usplastics.com has them.
> ...


----------

